# Mallacoota - Australia Day Weekend



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Hello funny people,

Not that I expect anyone to be down this way but just in case I will be fishing and staying at Mallacoota over the Australia Day long weekend ( Mainly Saturday & Sunday ). My Victorian fishing licence starts at 5:00 am Saturday and expires at 5:00 am Monday ( Public Holiday ). Thanks to Tony for all his tips, AFN for the fishing map and the Flathead, Bream, EP's and Bass for the hospitality ( Hopefully )... Gonna slug it out on the plastics and troll plenty, wish me luck eh?

I am sure the waterway will be ram jammed with tourists, wakeboarders, bloody kayakers, hoons and the like but heres hoping I still get onto a few, this trip has been in the works a long time ( 2 years planned and failed ) and will take both the Outfitter and the Quest so Claire and the extended family can help catch the required feed.

Must check out the Victorian size regulations as they seem a lot smaller than NSW...


----------

